# Welcome New Staff!



## Oblivia (Jul 11, 2021)

Good morning, everyone! We have a quick and very exciting announcement for you today, leading up to our big seek-ret event later this evening. Join us in welcoming four amazing new people to our staff team!

First up, we have *Mick* who will be joining us as a moderator. We feel as though his easygoing nature and friendly demeanor will lend itself well to the role, and his calm way of approaching situations will be an asset to the team dynamic.

Next, we have *NefariousKing*. He's been an extremely helpful and active presence on the forum, and we feel he'll be well-received by our community and respected as a leader through his positive interactions with others.

For our new Project Staff, we have *Mistreil* who has created some of the most dynamic, and let's be honest, hilarious pieces for our various art contests. We're so excited to see what she brings to the table with her creativity and unique blend of humor and raw talent.

We also have *Pyoopi* joining our Project Staff team today. She's an extremely experienced and accomplished artist with a fantastic eye for detail, and we can't wait to see how she elevates our art team with her talent and skillset.

We want to sincerely thank everyone who took the time to submit an app this time around. We appreciate all of you, and it means so much to us that so many of you have such a passion and enthusiasm for the forum! Applications will open again in the future, so there will be other chances to join our team if you weren't picked this time around.  For now, let's all give a warm welcome to Mick, NefariousKing, Mistreil, and Pyoopi!


----------



## Chris (Jul 11, 2021)

Welcome to the team @Mick, @NefariousKing, @Mistreil, and @Pyoopi!


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 11, 2021)

Welcome to the four of you and thank you everyone else who applied for showing interest in joining the team!


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jul 11, 2021)

Congrats everyone!! Excellent choices! I’m so happy for y’all


----------



## porkpie28 (Jul 11, 2021)

congrats everyone always so nice seeing new staff members


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2021)

Congrats and welcome new staff!


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 11, 2021)

Congratulations @NefariousKing, @Mick @Pyoopi  and @Mistreil


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2021)

very cool, congrats to all! hope you have a lot of fun in your new positions!!

I love seeing the number of staff members grow, they create such a wonderful community for us <333


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 11, 2021)

Woohoo! Welcome aboard @NefariousKing, @Mick, @Pyoopi, & @Mistreil!

Making ‘definitely-not-boring’ oatmeal to celebrate!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 11, 2021)

Welcome new Staff!! 

_Please be kind to me >: _


----------



## _Donut_ (Jul 11, 2021)

Big congrats to all new staff, I'm sure you all will do an amazing job!


----------



## Jacob (Jul 11, 2021)

Congrats!! Familiar faces!! Good luck with staff things


----------



## IonicKarma (Jul 11, 2021)

Welcome to all the new staff!  Very excited to see all the new talented artists joining the team!


----------



## mogyay (Jul 11, 2021)

congrats on making staff to u guys!!!!


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 11, 2021)

congrats to you all!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 11, 2021)

Congrats to the new staff!! Some great choices!! : D


----------



## Sophie23 (Jul 11, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Yanrima~ (Jul 11, 2021)

Congratulations on your tbt staff applications, @NefariousKing and @Mick!


----------



## JellyBeans (Jul 11, 2021)

congrats to all the staff!! reading through the names i thought 'yeah that makes sense'


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 11, 2021)

Congratulations to the new staff members! @Mick @NefariousKing @Mistreil and @Pyoopi 

Pleasantly surprised and quite eager to see what each and every one of you will bring to the future of the TBT community  give it your all!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 11, 2021)

Yay, congrats everyone!  Especially to my friend @NefariousKing


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 11, 2021)

this is so cool, congrats everyone!! @Mick @NefariousKing @Pyoopi @Mistreil


----------



## Megaroni (Jul 11, 2021)

JellyBeans said:


> congrats to all the staff!! reading through the names i thought 'yeah that makes sense'


Had the same experience. I got really excited when I read the names cause they were people I recognized and really think deserve to be staff members. I believe in you guys!


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 11, 2021)

Congrats to the new staff members! I know you'll all be wonderful!


----------



## deana (Jul 11, 2021)

Congratulations guys!! I think all of you will make great additions to the team


----------



## dizzy bone (Jul 11, 2021)

Welcome to new staff and congrats! Excited to work with you all


----------



## Beanz (Jul 11, 2021)

congrats new staff


----------



## Mick (Jul 11, 2021)

Thanks for the offer to join the team and thanks everyone for the kind words! They mean a lot!

I really love this site for its events and the friends I made here over the years. I'll be very happy to meet the rest of the team and to start contributing! <3


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 11, 2021)

I see familiar names here, including the meme queen herself! Congratulations to *@Mick*, *@NefariousKing*, *@Mistreil*, and *@Pyoopi* for being the newest staff members on the forum! Wishing you all four the best!


----------



## Merielle (Jul 11, 2021)

Big congrats to the new staff!! ( ^ヮ^)ﾉ  *:・ﾟ✧ I've seen all of you around the forums and I think you'll do great work!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2021)

Congrats to @Mick , @NefariousKing , @Mistreil , and @Pyoopi for joining the staff team!  All four of you are already iconic here and I know you’ll do great work.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jul 11, 2021)

Congrats to @Mick, @NefariousKing, @Mistreil and @Pyoopi! I feel like these are excellent staff choices, and I can't wait to see what you guys do for the forums!


----------



## Nefarious (Jul 11, 2021)

Thank you all for the warm welcome! They mean a great deal to this little bird haha.

This site means a lot to me, and it's been amazing being part of this community for so long. I'm not so great with speeches, but know I look forward to playing my part and helping everyone out!


----------



## Sylvestris (Jul 11, 2021)

Welcome and thank you for looking out for us !


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 11, 2021)

Congratulations to the new staff!


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 11, 2021)

I see very familiar and active names! Congrats to the four of you, well-deserved titles indeed


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 11, 2021)

Oh sweet, congrats @Mick, @NefariousKing, @Mistreil, and @Pyoopi! 
You guys are going to do great things


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 11, 2021)

damn, I can't believe the event wasn't a scavenger hunt but a new staff reveal

welcome. everyone


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 11, 2021)

Oh my goodness, congratulations everybody! I'm so excited to see @Mick and @NefariousKing as new mods, you are both such lovely users I couldn't think of anybody better for the position!! And I'm thrilled to see that @Mistreil and @Pyoopi are our new project staff!! Such a lovely group of users, I can't wait to see what sorts of things you all do!


----------



## oak (Jul 11, 2021)

Time to misbehave in honour of the new staff. Just kidding of course, you guys were great choices and I can see why they picked you all!


----------



## .MOON. (Jul 11, 2021)

Congrats to all the new staff members!


----------



## Sasey (Jul 11, 2021)

Congrats to all! Woohoo!


----------



## Antonio (Jul 11, 2021)

Congratulations everyone! I'm so happy for you guys.


----------



## Mistreil (Jul 11, 2021)

Thank you all for the warm welcomes, and for accepting me into the team! I'm bad at these sorts of speeches, but I'm happy to be here! 



Spoiler: and in true mistreil fashion, have some art


----------



## JemAC (Jul 11, 2021)

Congrats to all the new staff members, I know you'll all be great in your new roles!


----------



## xlisapisa (Jul 11, 2021)

Congrats to all the new staff members!


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 11, 2021)

Congratulations everyone and good luck!


----------



## mocha. (Jul 11, 2021)

Amazing!! Huge congrats to the new staff members @Mick @NefariousKing @Mistreil & @Pyoopi  I couldn’t think of a better fit!


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 11, 2021)

congrats, @Mick @NefariousKing @Mistreil @Pyoopi !


----------



## xara (Jul 11, 2021)

aaaa congrats @NefariousKing, @Mick, @Pyoopi and @Mistreil!!!! i can already tell that you’re all going to be amazing staff members. i’m so proud of you guys!


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 11, 2021)

Congratulations to the new Staff members!


----------



## Aquilla (Jul 11, 2021)

Wooo! Congratulations @Mistreil, @Pyoopi @NefariousKing and @Mick  I'm so happy for you! Wasn't surprised to see these names and I can't think of a better fit


----------



## Bekaa (Jul 11, 2021)

Thank you to @NefariousKing, @Mick, @Pyoopi, & @Mistreil! We appreciate you giving your time and talent to this community!


----------



## S.J. (Jul 11, 2021)

Congratulations everyone!  I can't wait to see the two amazing project staff at work!


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 11, 2021)

I'm so pleased and excited about the choices!! Welcome new staff


----------



## *~ Croissant ~* (Jul 11, 2021)

I like to think of @NefariousKing rubbing his hands nefariously at this


----------



## pandapples (Jul 11, 2021)

Welcome new staff!! Happy to have you aboard and look forward to working with you all.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 11, 2021)

Looking forward to working with and getting to know  @Mick @NefariousKing @Mistreil and @Pyoopi <3


----------



## Foreverfox (Jul 11, 2021)

A big congratulations to @NefariousKing, @Mistreil, @Mick, and @Pyoopi! You all totally deserve this great opportunity! Hopefully, I'll join you all next round! You know what they say, "If at first you don't succeed, try, try again!"


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 11, 2021)

Congrats to the new staff members!!


----------



## oceanchild8 (Jul 11, 2021)

Congrats you guys!!


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 11, 2021)

Congratulations you four! You all really deserve it!!


----------



## Toska (Jul 11, 2021)

Congrats to all the new staff! I hope you all enjoy your new roles!


----------



## Laudine (Jul 11, 2021)

Welcome to the team @Mick , @NefariousKing , @Mistreil, and @Pyoopi ! So excited to have you guys on board!!


----------



## jiny (Jul 11, 2021)

congrats to the new staff!!!!


----------



## jadetine (Jul 11, 2021)

OMG I KNOW THEM
CELEBRITY SIGHTING YEAHHHH
Congrats ya'll


----------



## Rosch (Jul 11, 2021)

Oooh! I always see these people. Well-deserved! Congratumalations to the new staff!!!


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27 (Jul 11, 2021)

Congratulations you guys!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 12, 2021)

Congrats!! All great picks


----------



## Nougat (Jul 12, 2021)

welcome & congrats!


----------



## Bluebellie (Jul 12, 2021)

Such great choices for the new staff! Congrats all!


----------



## Khaelis (Jul 13, 2021)

Bit late to reply, but congratulations to the new staff. All fantastic additions to the team.


----------



## brysonkunz (Jul 13, 2021)

Congrats!!


----------



## DaCoSim (Jul 13, 2021)

Congrats @NefariousKing @Mistreil @Mick @Pyoopi !!! Welcome to the awesome team!


----------



## Valzed (Jul 13, 2021)

Congratulations to the four of you! Thank you for becoming part of TBT's amazing Staff!


----------



## Halloqueen (Jul 14, 2021)

Congratulations to the four new members of the staff. I hope you all find your new roles fun and fulfilling.


----------



## Vsmith (Jul 15, 2021)

Congratulations to the new team members!!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 15, 2021)

What!? New staff!? We could have applied for this? You know.. When they can't do it.. I'll step in


----------

